# 10 weeks picture vs. 5 months



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

I did not really notice much of a difference in our pup, Cody, until I did these comparison pictures. I was getting worried that he was still so little and it hadn't felt like he's grown much. But it turns out he has. I still think he is on the small size. We don't know anything about his parents since we got him from a rescue, but I'm thinking he's going to be pretty small (compared to other Cockapoos I've seen). He probably weighs about 9 or 10lbs now at 5 months.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Cody is a gorgeous little boy! They change so much when they are puppies. What a lovely picture!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh my. We definitely need to meet up (though it's too hot as of yet) but Cody is totally scrumptious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Either he is growing, or your daughter and house are shrinking. Fabulous photos of a very cute pup and girl. How is he doing? Are you through the peeing inside, nipping and all of that? Are your kids enjoying him?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Great photos


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh, what a lovely shaggy coat, his ears have really grown too!


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh my. We definitely need to meet up (though it's too hot as of yet) but Cody is totally scrumptious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, definitely! When it's no longer deathly hot outside we'll plan it!


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Either he is growing, or your daughter and house are shrinking. Fabulous photos of a very cute pup and girl. How is he doing? Are you through the peeing inside, nipping and all of that? Are your kids enjoying him?


We are enjoying him so much! He's finally doggie door trained and goes out on his own to go potty. Although yesterday he had an accident, his first in a week. He's a two steps forward, one step back kinda dog . He doesn't nip or bite, other than playing. But it's pretty gentle. I looked into his mouth the other day and all his baby teeth on the bottom have fallen out. So I'm sure as the others start to come in he'll start chewing more. We adore him so much - he's been the best addition to our family.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh wow! what a absolutely lovely dog he's going to be. I adore puppy's but I love them even more as they grow and change ! Fantastic picture your little girl is such a beauty, you must be extremely proud


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

He is so cute!!! So cute I had to call my husband over to come and look. Absolutely lovely


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

stunning photo's, he certainly has grown and it will be lovely for you to do these pics again in a little while, although your daughter may not be able to see over his head then!


----------



## NicConnor (May 29, 2015)

Ooohhhh he is SO cute!! I hope our Angus is as cute as him when he's grown up!! Xxx


----------

